# Which is better? Personal Trainer or gym?



## neelam (Feb 18, 2009)

I see the benefits of personal trainer over gym. Hiring a personal trainer provides comfort of exercising at home, with privacy. You do no need to go to the gyms any more, the fitness coach brings the equipments and training sessions directly to you. And also the training is focused on our individual need which is highly motivating. With personal trainers the fitness exercising remains regular as you cannot avoid it as you do with the gyms. I have juggle up this discussion in one of my blog at http://personalfitnesstraininguk.wordpress.com/

What do you suggest&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.please share what do you prefer for yourself&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

neelam said:


> You do no need to go to the gyms any more, the fitness coach brings the equipments and training sessions directly to you. http://]


Surely it would take quite a while for him or her to assemble the Power Cage and Bench and carry in an olympic Barbell set each time they visit you ? :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Ramone said:


> Surely it would take quite a while for him or her to assemble the Power Cage and Bench and carry in an olympic Barbell set each time they visit you ? :lol:


Pmsl agree, what a load of bull****


----------



## Madness (Feb 5, 2009)

And what happens when you start squating 200kg and more? Plus youll always need more weights... the van isnt going to be able to move...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the best thing would be a personal trainer at a proper gym.. not a fitness first/lloyds.virgin one...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

whats wrong with the personal trainers at FF lol?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats like saying mate whats better the gun or the bullet?

Or What do you want a match or the things to burn for a fire?


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris4Pez said:


> whats wrong with the personal trainers at FF lol?


I went to FitnessFirst but didn't rate the personal trainers. Some days we even saw the reception girl giving people inductions, not bad for someone with no training or experience.



Chris4Pez said:


> Thats like saying mate whats better the gun or the bullet?


Exactly, Personal Trainers are found in gyms, so I don't see how you can have either or.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

its entirely dependent on your goals and the level of personal trainer you hire...

if you want to train at home for powerlifting i doubt the pt will bring the equipment to you, whereas if your training for general health (IE lose weight, tone up etc) a personal trainer may be more beneficial for you. obviously if youve got the $$$$$ to spend..... :thumb:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

neelam said:


> You do no need to go to the gyms any more, the fitness coach brings the equipments and training sessions directly to you.


You won't have any energy left loading and unloading the van

just get yourself a bicycle without wheels, set it up in front of the tele and you can even eat cakes while cycling :thumb:


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

I used to pay £25 / hour at Fitness First, thats before I realised I was getted robbed with poor results and generic training plans. The PTs where I train now are £35-45 / hour. Thats not the sort of money I'd be willing to spend. Would rather spend it on food.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Unless you are a big Hollywood star and can afford to have a top pro24/7 who will work on your diet and training, I think getting stuck into this forum and picking the minds of people who have done this before offers you a better chance of success. Diet and lifestyle is more important than a few hour up the gym, anyone can pump iron it's how to set the gains which requires knowledge IMHO.

Read up on your diet and stick to compound workouts, KISS (keep is simple stupid), to start with and learn


----------

